# Isla bikes



## Puddles (5 Oct 2013)

the 26" Beinn Small in particular

Can they take a pounding... they look very road like and we do not do a lot of road, we do a lot of country park and gravel type paths....

Need to change Squidge's hideous heavy Trax thing for something lighter and better quality but the Isla bikes do look a bit spindly in the tyre department or is that just me looking at them and eeeking for no reason?


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2013)

I would say that is just you, have a look at second hand prices and you will see what good quality they are.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Oct 2013)

I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be fine. The Beinn is intended for mountain biking so should cope with any rough and tumble.

Yes, the tyres are narrow ones compared to most mountain bikes but are Kenda Small Block 8 which is widely regarded as a _very_ good tyre, particularly on gravel/hard packed earth. The fact they've specced the 1.5 inch width version should mean that it'll roll easier for little legs.


----------



## trampyjoe (5 Oct 2013)

Was listening to people chatting about this bike today .. apparently it rolls really well on the standard tyres (pulls away from other bikes whilst freewheeling) and sticking some knobbly ones on makes it great for off road.

Definitely worth a look IMO


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Oct 2013)

Islas are the real deal. You will not be disappointed and the resales are ridiculously good...


----------



## Puddles (5 Oct 2013)

Thank you all, I shall definately be peering there are quite a number at the school and even a couple at the pre-school teeny tiny Islabikes  so cute!

Yes I have seen the 2nd hand ones, was peering at one on e-bay and it is up to £180 already with still 9 days left! As they are only £350 new they obviously old re-sale value well!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Oct 2013)

Puddles said:


> Thank you all, I shall definately be peering there are quite a number at the school and even a couple at the pre-school teeny tiny Islabikes  so cute!
> 
> Yes I have seen the 2nd hand ones, was peering at one on e-bay and it is up to £180 already with still 9 days left! As they are only £350 new they obviously old re-sale value well!


 It shows that Isla has got the concept pretty much right. She's designed bikes that are just like the one mum/dad has, but properly scaled down (small brake levers for small hands for example).


----------



## Puddles (7 Oct 2013)

Ah now a dilemma also was showed a Frog bike in the shop....


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2013)

Bikes are great can't fault the one we ve got, pity they skimp on the paint job.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Oct 2013)

Frog bikes are a much more recent addition to the market, but seem to get good reviews. I don't have any personal experience of them though.

Here's a review of one
http://road.cc/content/review/85992-frog-bikes-52


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2013)

This is a solid colour, back of the seat tube and forks are badly chipped.


----------



## hatler (8 Oct 2013)

Can Islabikes take a pounding ?

My experience is a resounding yes. And that extends to two Beinn 20s and one Beinn 26 used over a number of years on bridleways around and on the South Downs Way. All have seen off more than one child. One of the 20s is now on its fourth nipper and is currently doing daily runs to school along a muddy bridleway.


----------



## Kestevan (31 Oct 2013)

Youngest has a Beinn 20L.

He's throwing it round the trails at Sherwood Pines most weekends, and with the exception of a couple of minor stone chips on the forks it's been perfect. We've just swapped the std Kenda small block tyre (which were fine in dry summer conditions) for a set of knobbly Continentals more suited for muddy wet stuff.


----------



## SamR (31 Oct 2013)

I used to own an '07 Beinn 26, that thing was bulletproof, I swear. Although it had no suspension it still performed as well as any other MTB as well as being very light and easy to move around. The 5 years I owned it I only had one problem, the derailleur hanger got bent, I think after I fell off it, and even then it was £3 delivered for 2 extra hangers. It only got sold because it was too small and the guy it got sold to seems to be loving it as well.


----------



## Puddles (7 Dec 2013)

We went for the frog in the end too many lbs were pro-frog in the frog v isla stakes... so we pick it up tomorrow, Squidge went and got sized for it today although we are being mean told him Nana was getting it for his cousin Thomas... looks like the deception was successful as he was very pruney faced and green eyed about it all!


----------



## Dusty Bin (7 Dec 2013)

Puddles said:


> We went for the frog in the end too many lbs were pro-frog in the frog v isla stakes...



Probably because Islas only sell direct and the LBS would miss out on a sale otherwise..


----------



## Puddles (7 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Probably because Islas only sell direct and the LBS would miss out on a sale otherwise..




All our LBS stock Isla's too so they must sell via shops as well.


----------



## Dusty Bin (7 Dec 2013)

Puddles said:


> All our LBS stock Isla's too so they must sell via shops as well.



You sure? I thought Islabikes were only sold direct off the website. As far as I'm aware, there is no dealer network.


----------



## Puddles (7 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> You sure? I thought Islabikes were only sold direct off the website. As far as I'm aware, there is no dealer network.




There were 3 in the shop today so I assume so


----------



## Canrider (7 Dec 2013)

IIRC if you scrutinise the spec you can see where Frog save money, but there's not much in it in terms of general robustness or suitability for small riders, and both seem well worth what you pay for them. 

The Beinn small is intended for kids 8+, so the spindly look is most likely a weight-saving exercise, given a kid that age isn't heavy enough to need overbuilt components, particularly forks.

Disclaimer: Currently juggling Master Canrider's growth outstripping Miss Canrider's use of her Cnoc16


----------



## Puddles (7 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2810257, member: 45"]I don't understand that. Isla only sells direct to customers.[/quote]


I suppose there is nothing stopping a bike shop buying some and selling them on? or maybe there is I don't really know all I know is they had 3 there today so ?? Anyhoo very happy with the frog and the price tag attached to it  hopefully Squidge will be equally ecstatic at Yule!


----------



## ikdo01 (8 Jan 2014)

Was also under the impression Isla only sold direct to customers. Are these secondhand ones they're reselling? Can definitely confirm Benin (Small & Large) suitable for off road antics - see avatar - and great all round bikes for children. Would show piccies of the kiddies riding off road and racing on road, but don't seem to be able to - guess I don't have enough posts to allow this yet?


----------

